# Too Many Feathers?



## ypease (May 28, 2013)

I have 3 little Wyandotte hens approx 12-16 weeks old. They are not picking themselves bald, nor are they picking each other. However, there are a lot of fluffy feathers all over their coop and house! Now I think they are chick feathers (transitional from chicks first feathers to adult feathers). But my husband brought up the issue and then I got worried. What do you all think? Like I said, no bald spots on any one of them, just lots of fluffy little feathers around.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

All chicks loose their down feathers as they grow older.. and you never quite realize how many feathers that is until you try raising them in the house and find them blowing around months later! That being said chickens also molt, usually once or twice a year, usually in accordance with the weather so if you see a lot of regular feathers lying on the ground (with no bald birds standing behind them) just feel content they're just basically doing the chicken version of shedding.


----------



## ypease (May 28, 2013)

Ya know, I was raised on a farm and as a kid I was in charge of the chickens, with that said, you would think that I would not get worried about the feathers. My husband on the other hand, is a complete city slicker. He like the three little hens, and likes to build and buy them things. What a guy! I told him this was normal, but I let his comments about how long it had been since I raised chickens get to me and started doubting my knowledge. Thanks for your knowledge!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

No problem, my boyfriend's the same. He keeps coming home with chicken treats from the feed store and better bowls and whatnot. I'm not complaining!


----------

